# Our new silver Beetle?



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

*Our new silver Beetle…*

Hello!

Just joined up, not much to say right now as we only just the car, but so far seems good.

I used own several new MINIs, so that's my main point of reference for most things Beetle (although I did own a 1303 and Wizard Roadster WAY back when).

It was unexpected, my wife started a new job with a company car and she wanted one fast, the Beetle was readily available on the fleet, RESULT!  

Anyway, will probably have more questions and be lurking around here in the future, but as it's a company car, it's going to stay stock.

Here's a photo of our new ride and on-board video on some local roads.


Silver New Beetle by themullett, on Flickr






P.S. I do LOVE the wheels already!


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the video! It looks like a very nice area to drive around in.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks and thanks.  I have a couple of other photos to share when I have attachment permissions.

So what is it called by the way?

The Beetle
New Beetle
21st Century Beetle
Beetle

None of the above!?

It's fun to go around in I have to say, whatever it's called.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Paul M said:


> Thanks and thanks.  I have a couple of other photos to share when I have attachment permissions.
> 
> So what is it called by the way?
> 
> ...


Welcome! A couple of things:
- You can't upload photos directly to vwvortex; you have to use a photo hosting site. I use photobucket.com (it's free), some people use Flickr, but it can be difficult to link to the photos
- Most people just call the new model a Beetle or the Beetle. It'll be interesting to see how the forum-hivemind shakes all this out. It's definitely NOT the "New Beetle" or "new New Beetle" or "New New Beetle." If you use 'new' in labelling it, I'd just suggest using a lowercase 'n.' 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Welcome! A couple of things:
> - You can't upload photos directly to vwvortex; you have to use a photo hosting site. I use photobucket.com (it's free), some people use Flickr, but it can be difficult to link to the photos
> - Most people just call the new model a Beetle or the Beetle. It'll be interesting to see how the forum-hivemind shakes all this out. It's definitely NOT the "New Beetle" or "new New Beetle" or "New New Beetle." If you use 'new' in labelling it, I'd just suggest using a lowercase 'n.'
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks, that's clear as mud on the naming conventions then! I'll just stick to Beetle.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I sometimes use the term 2012+ Beetle (even though I took delivery in 2011), but you can only take that so far...  

I have owned a few New Beetles in the past, so I can understand your confusion. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

Now I know the attachment situation, here's another couple of pictures...

Hope they're not too huge!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice car, good luck with it, nice roads, our country roads, where i live, are 19 feet wide, a state min, everything is ok until the Dip sh*t coming the other way wants his half in the middle.

And in many of the areas the edge of the road is broken, so have to always be ready and drive defensively, by the way where are you?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Our new silver Beetle…*

I call it a MKII Beetle

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride!:thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I just call it "lumpy". 

Curious... what engine is in yours?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> I call it a MKII Beetle
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


You could argue it's a MKIII or MKIV Beetle. Some aircooled folks consider the original Beetle to be two different 'marks'
MKI - 1936- 1960-something (68? I know they made significant changes to the '68 model. I'm not sure if I've seen anything other than Super Beetles after 1972)
MKII - 1973 - 2010 (aircooled; Super Beetle AKA 'fat chick')
MKIII - 1998 - 2010 (watercooled)
MKIV - 2012 - present

Or you could just say:
MKI - all aircooled's
MKII - 1998 - 2010 watercooled
MKIII - 2012 - present


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice car, good luck with it, nice roads, our country roads, where i live, are 19 feet wide, a state min, everything is ok until the Dip sh*t coming the other way wants his half in the middle.
> 
> And in many of the areas the edge of the road is broken, so have to always be ready and drive defensively, by the way where are you?


I live in Milton Keynes, close to the edge of town, we have 60/70 mph town roads all over (and lots of roundabouts) and some great, if a little "risky" country lanes all around us.



Cadenza_7o said:


> I just call it "lumpy".
> 
> Curious... what engine is in yours?


If you're referring to the engine in terms of "lumpy", I think you may have experienced the same engine as we have, it's the 1.4 tsi 160 hp model (I believe), and it seems to get going three times from standstill at times?!


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

Seems to be coping admirably in the snow and freezing conditions. 

Only downside is the windows froze, managed to open the doors, but then had to spend a while defrosting them further so they could close again. 

Forgot the joys of frameless doors!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Paul M said:


> Seems to be coping admirably in the snow and freezing conditions.
> 
> Only downside is the windows froze, managed to open the doors, but then had to spend a while defrosting them further so they could close again.
> 
> Forgot the joys of frameless doors!


 Paul, 

Get this stuff. It's the best and won't harm the paint, trim, etc. Works quickly: 

http://www.amazon.com/16-9-oz-Einsz...861772&sr=1-2&keywords=Einszett+De-Icer+Spray 

Just spray a bit around the side window edges, windshield and by the time you have sprayed all 3 the ice should be melted. 

This is best for snow: 

http://www.amazon.com/Auto-SNOBRuM-...=UTF8&qid=1358861911&sr=1-2&keywords=sno+brum


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for those links, we have a can of de-icer but never opened and used purely because of concerns with paint, wax etc being destroyed by it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I noticed on the VW-U.K. site that your Beetles are equipped with the low, 'upper backrest 
hugging' rear headrests, whereas here in 'The Colonies' we only have access to the large 
'balloon' ones. I was able to get a set of the lower version by ordering those that came with 
the 2010 Golf TDI.......which were in the same Black Titan Fabric as my 2012 TB has, but 
for those U.S. owners in need of leather or leatherette I couldn't come up with a 'material 
& color' match from previous VW's. If you could post part numbers of them in the Black and 
Beige colors offered there, with pricing and how to order, I'm sure U.S. site members would 
appreciate it.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> I noticed on the VW-U.K. site that your Beetles are equipped with the low, 'upper backrest
> hugging' rear headrests, whereas here in 'The Colonies' we only have access to the large
> 'balloon' ones. I was able to get a set of the lower version by ordering those that came with
> the 2010 Golf TDI.......which were in the same Black Titan Fabric as my 2012 TB has, but
> ...


 Will see what I can do.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Just to clear the air and hopefully avoid further confusion. The black leatherette is also referred to Titan Black (I guess that is simply the color). It is leatherette and not cloth fabric. Here is the listing on my Beetle's sticker. It also stated at the top: Exterior Saturn Yellow, Interior: Titan Black Leatherette


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Paul M said:


> Now I know the attachment situation, here's another couple of pictures...
> 
> Hope they're not too huge!


 EEEEEEEkkkkk...if i had to drive sitting on the other side, I'd go nuts..it give me the willies to think about it. It would be like auto car over here to have someone drive you around while sitting in the drivers seat.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I went to Bermuda years ago and rented a motor-bike to get around the island. As I 
was driving on this desolate road I saw a truck coming right at me and wanted to 
know what he was doing driving in my lane? Fact is, I was driving in his. Can just 
imagine having to negotiate a manual shift car there while constantly asking myself where 
on the road I should wind up at when I complete things like turns?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice to see those wheels in that color. Welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy the car.


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to review cars for a website and often flipped right and left hand drive. Weirdly I found it really simple switching from side to side, but the only time I DID get it wrong was when I returned to the UK, set off from my home and was two corners in before I realised I was driving around my estate on the wrong side of the wrong! Lucky the roads were quiet.


----------



## Paul M (Jan 1, 2013)

Apologies I've not been any where near a dealer to get any details on the above parts numbers, which I guess is a good thing from my perspective.

The Beetle is holding up really, really well. We've had a tonne of snow and icy conditions, not a problem. It's one of the easiest cars to clean I've ever owned or loaned, the only "tricky spot" is the barge board type runners down the side, which I don't really understand anyway, I know they're a "nod" to the original Beetle, but feels a little poorly executed to me.

Overall really, really liking the Beetle, it's fun and different but properly "grown up" at the same time, very well done VW, very well done indeed.  

Now, couple of questions.

Paint, as the car isn't our own this isn't a big issue for us, but there are two places where the paint appears to be "thin", with a lack of paint and slight white/cream "ghosting", can only be seen in good light, but looks crap when you notice it. One on the roof, one on the rear bumper. Anyone else had this?

Secondly, anyone else find the "two clicks to undo the deadlocks" a weird way of doing things, or is that just me not being used to the "VW way", it seems to make more sense to me to have a double click to enable extra locking, not turn some of the locking off?


----------

